# Sticky  allroad Forum DIY/FAQ Thread



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Performance:*
Basic allroad Tuning Guide - _diive4sho_

2.7T Chip Guide - _PhunkFX_
More 2.7T Chip Options



_Modified by bhb399mm at 10:24 PM 9-17-2007_


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: allroad Forum DIY/FAQ Thread (bhb399mm)*

*Suspension:*
Suspension Light On? Try This First [Jack Mode]


_Modified by bhb399mm at 10:10 PM 9-17-2007_


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: allroad Forum DIY/FAQ Thread (bhb399mm)*

*Do It Yourself/Scheduled Maintenance:*
Timing Belt Change Information _- diive4sho_
2.7T Oil Change Instructions


_Modified by bhb399mm at 12:11 AM 10-1-2007_


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: allroad Forum DIY/FAQ Thread (bhb399mm)*

*Other Information*
Auto Up Window Questions Answered
Towing Information

allroadFAQ.com - _outside link_


_Modified by bhb399mm at 9:18 PM 10-12-2007_


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: allroad Forum DIY/FAQ Thread (bhb399mm)*

*Engine/Drive Line*
2.7T Engine cut away - _Harv_

2.7T Coolant Issues
2.7T ECM Removal - _outside link_



_Modified by bhb399mm at 10:03 AM 9-3-2008_


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: allroad Forum DIY/FAQ Thread (bhb399mm)*

*Interior*
LATCH/UAS Retrofit Install Instructions - _G60 Carat_



_Modified by bhb399mm at 10:03 AM 9-3-2008_


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: allroad Forum DIY/FAQ Thread (bhb399mm)*

*Other Useful Fourtitude Forums:*
_(other forums which contain useful information to allroad owners)_
Engine Technical Forums [American Engine Options]:
2.7T V6 Engine Forum
4.2 Liter V8 Engine Forum
Model Forums:
S4 & RS 4 (B5) (shares the 2.7T engine from the allroad, useful for engine tuning information)
A6 & S6 (C5) (the allroad is a C5 chassis vehicle)


----------

